

Design for Software: Typography Part 1 - Jacob4u2
http://blogs.claritycon.com/design/2011/08/14/design-for-software-typography-part-1/

======
gurraman
Pointless comment: 11px font size in the body of an article on typography?
That must have been a conscious act.

------
Jacob4u2
There is an html5 / OSX widget available at:
<http://employees.claritycon.com/eklimczak/rhythmandscale/>

------
danso
I didn't read the article yet, but that widget is pretty sweet.

------
_dt
The widget is great for generating a starter CSS template

~~~
sbochins
Dummy account? Along with the other 3 that were created in the past hour?

~~~
Jacob4u2
More like over zealous fans of the original author. And, of course, the
original author of the post. I believe new accounts don't have up votes
though, so I don't think they can "game the system" if you're worried.

~~~
sbochins
Guess that's possible. You don't need upvotes to game the system. I usually
don't read a story w/o comments. I'm sure I'm not alone in doing that.

------
eklimcz
There is more good typography goodness to come...stay tuned.

------
btravitz
Wow, this has proven to be incredibly useful and time-saving for my designs.
It is exciting to think that there might be more people using tools like this
and creating beautiful typography on the web. Thanks again!

